# M134D Minigun Highlights...



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2007)

My brother sent me this clip.... If u've ever fired one, this clip will bring it back... Gotta love solid tracers....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2007)

Very cool, love the music!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice video!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 1, 2007)

Imagine the psychological impact of seeing a strafing helicopter shoot darn-near lasers!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

Courtesy of Dillon if I recall. Great clip!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2007)

Correct...


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2007)

sadly I have not had the pleasure but it would be a hoot firing that toy


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 2, 2007)

nice gun! love the music/video combo


----------

